# phuket international academy



## lutanhk

Hi Everyone,

Can somebody give us information regarding the PIA in Phuket.

We are thinking of moving to Phuket and are looking for a good international school for our children aged 6
We heard the "BIS" is expensive and opinions about quality an price are not all positive

We can find almost no info regarding the PIA except their website and an old phuket Gaz. article from 2008.

your help would be greatly appreciated

Kind regards
lutanhk


----------



## thaicoon

PIA looks like a very interesting project! If you are serious about sending you kids there, then you should probably go there to have a look for yourself. That way you can get a feel for the school. 
The reason that there is not much info on it is probably because it is still a brand new institution that has yet to establish itself. It is looking pretty good so far, but it is a new school so anything can still happen. Go there and have a look for yourself sometime.

As for BIS, well there is a lot more information out there because it has been in Phuket for 13 years now (I think 13...maybe 14?). As such there is also bound to be plenty of opinions about the school's quality etc. I personally agree that it is expensive, but if you compare it to the prices of other international schools in Bangkok and the South East Asian region, then you will see that it is actually cheaper than most other international schools!
As for quality, I would highly recommend BIS. The school campus is fantastic and there are lots of great facilities and activities for the kids. The quality is also pretty good as students regularly graduate and move onto well-known universities around the world! Recently the school has also had a lot of positive press coverage.... but again, I suggest that you visit the school and have a look for yourself.

Phuket is a great place to live and it is good that there are now 2 proper international schools to choose from! While one is still in development it is still good to have that alternative. Go and check them both out for yourself... that's my 2 cents anyway. Good luck


----------



## sherinpeace

Hello, I'm just packing up & heading to wards Phuket in the next month, with my 3 children & 2 dogs, & I'm looking for some information on the local international schools there, I'm home schooling my children at this stage, as we travel a lot, but I'm interested in finding out more about the school there, did you end up putting your kids into one? What's it like?


----------

